# Schwartzel wins US Masters



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

There may be a slight Aussie focus here but anyway.



Source "http://www.bigpondsport.com/schwartzel-wins-us-masters/tabid/91/newsid/70058/default.aspx"

South African Charl Schwartzel came from the clouds to win the 75th Masters, edging out Australians Jason Day and Adam Scott.

Australia's long history of heartache at Augusta National continued as Schwartzel birdied the last four holes to shoot a six-under-par 66 closing round and win by two strokes from debutant Day (68) and fellow Queenslander Scott (67) at 14-under 274.

Wielding his broomstick putter with rare certainty Scott led by two strokes with two holes left but, despite parring home, was unable to hold off the fast-finishing Schwartzel.

Schwartzel becomes the third South African to win the green jacket after Gary Player and Trevor Immelman.

Another Australian, Geoff Ogilvy, fired a 67 to finished four shots behind in a tie for fourth with Tiger Woods (67) and Englishman Luke Donald.

Scott and Day played together in the third last group and fed off each other's good play.

'To be right in the mix is everything I've dreamed of. It just didn't pan out,' said Scott.

'I've got to be pretty proud of the way I played over the weekend. Obviously I can't control Charl.

'When you birdie the last four holes at the Masters when you're around the lead, that usually wins.

'I'm disappointed I didn't win when I held the lead with a few holes to go. It's exciting to be in the mix at a major, something I haven't been able to talk about before.

'It would have made the Masters exciting for (Australian golf fans) to have three guys contending on the back nine on Sunday. It's been a while.'

The 23-year-old Day could hardly have been more impressive in his first appearance in the Masters and he charged home with birdies at the last two holes.

'I couldn't do any more than what I did today. Adam and I played wonderful golf and Charl played even better golf,' said Day.

'I've known Adam since I was 15. We've been good mates since then. We had a lot of fun today.

'It was really really good to be in the hunt for the Masters.'

Third round leader Rory McIlroy collapsed with an 80 to finish equal 15th.


----------



## PierreSA (Jul 12, 2010)

Well done to Charl. It was just a matter of when he would win, not if he would win a major. Charl and Louis grew up playing junior golf together so us South Africans have 2 young guns to take over from Ernie and Retief. GO SAFFA BOYS !!!


----------



## golfpro1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Amazing Final. Charl had some great shots. It was a really nice Game to watch. hopefully the valeros texas open is gonna be that exciting too


----------



## theqfool (Apr 1, 2011)

*Birdie on the last 4*

I heard today that Schwartzel was the first golfer ever to birdie the last four holes at the Masters. Does anyone know if that is true. Quite frankly, I wouldn't be surprised if that had not happened in any round at Augusta let alone the final round. Just amazing...



Check out some additional random thoughts on my blog if you are so inclined: The Q Fool - Q School and Golf in General: And, I'll have a Charl Schwartzel, please


----------



## harrison1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I haven't heard if that''s true or not but I will say I wouldn't be shocked if he was the first. That was absolutely amazing what he did on the back 9. Really kept his calm and composure, very impressive.


----------



## JamesS (Apr 15, 2011)

I was hoping Tiger would win but thought Schwartzel played a really good game and deserved the win. It was a great final to watch too.


----------

